
Founder Stories: Detroit Water Project’s Tiffani Ashley Bell - jameshk
http://macro.ycombinator.com/articles/2015/11/qa-with-tiffani-ashley-bell/
======
sctb
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10639739](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10639739).

